# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Proyecto de interconexión eléctrica Mallorca-Ibiza

## Jonasino

> La conexión eléctrica Mallorca - Ibiza: un enlace pionero y un reto tecnológico de máximo nivel.
> 
> 
> 
> La interconexión eléctrica submarina Mallorca - Ibiza es una de las inversiones más destacadas de Red Eléctrica desde el punto de vista de la garantía de suministro y de la vertebración del territorio al unir los dos sistemas eléctricos existentes en Baleares y conectarlos al mercado eléctrico ibérico y al europeo. Este nuevo enlace refuerza el proceso de interconexión eléctrica entre la Península y Baleares, iniciado con el proyecto Rómulo.
> 
> El objetivo principal de esta segunda fase del Rómulo es terminar con el actual ‘aislamiento’  eléctrico de Ibiza, además de ahorrar costes para el sistema y favorecer la competencia en la generación de energía.
> 
> Una infraestructura submarina que bate récords
> ...




Video sobre el proyecto: http://www.ree.es/es/actividades/pro...mallorca-ibiza

Información completa: Romulo2_es.pdf

Fuente: REE

----------

F. Lázaro (27-mar-2015),Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

Gracias por la noticia Jonasino, no la había visto.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya es hora de que nos pongamos al día, y se dote a esas zonas de esa infraestructura.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

http://www.ree.es/sites/default/file...1_jun_2011.pdf

Fuente: REE

----------

Varanya (23-abr-2015)

----------

